# Luxury Liner rookie.



## guzziworksman (Sep 13, 2020)

Hello...pretty new to this site - and absolutely new to old bikes. I just picked up this AMF Roadmaster Luxury Liner - and if anyone has an opinion/suggestion/part - please feel free to fire away. I think it's not a repo - mostly because of the skinny spokes; non-script branding on the chain guard; riveted brass head badge; and a number stamped under the crank...I _think _it reads, 17 92 18. Last two digits are hard to decipher. It obviously needs a chain, a correct headlight, and, I'm guessing, correct grips and seat. It looks like it'll clean up pretty well - I'll make it a winter project. I'd really like the tank chrome/paint to be better - but getting into rechroming looks like it'd be a bottomless money pit. I'm fairly sure I'll be heading towards very clean and showing its scars. I'm wondering if repainting the tank stripes would stick out as too new. I bet it would. At any rate - it's what I have. I like it. And I'd like to know what the pros think. Thanks!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice decent bike.  Enjoy it but dont spend money on chrome work etc.  Clean it up, lube it up and ride it.


----------



## JLF (Sep 13, 2020)

Nice winter project!


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2020)

Dont fall into the "restoration" pit.Clean it ,ride it,enjoy it !!


----------



## guzziworksman (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm with all of you - just fiddle with the cleaning...and appreciate it, for what it is.


----------

